# Calling british asians in dubai



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi I'll be moving out there I'n august
Any British Asians on here living I'n dxb?


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

*hey!*

Hey S4ad , just moved to Dubai (JBR) .... looking for Brit Asians to hang out with! 

Holla back

T


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey S4ad & TJ17

I'm also a British Asian....my friend (also one of us hehe) & I were talking about this the other day that we don't know any other british asains here and there must be lots of us here!

Sherry


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Sherry

Good to hear there's more of us! 

I've met some "proper" asians but british asians.

My identity crisis worsen ... British Asian UAE Expat lol

Do you know if there any bhangra nights ? You guys into bhangra? If so a bhangra night needs to be arranged 

Taj


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Taj

You can't *not* meet 'proper' asians here lol

I don't know of any bhangra nites but if you find out - def let me know...Bhangra or Bollywood but the crowd needs to be good otherwise it'll be no fun


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So British Asians love Bhangra nights? You guys should try out Desi nights at Elegante. I bet you all will love it.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Pam - you need to see my 'change the lightbulb' moves lol


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info pamela  will defo try this out. Where and when? I'm in Media One hotel so how far is it? You tried this before Sherry? 

I've seen a night called Mirchi advertised by doesn't get good press on net.

By the way give me a shout for a drink sometime if any of you close by my little desi buddies  

Taj


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

5herry said:


> Pam - you need to see my 'change the lightbulb' moves lol


lol Im sure it's very impressive Sherry, but can you 'change the lightbuld' and 'pat the dog' with the other hand in a simultaneous movement? Now that would be impressive 

oh balle balle, lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Now it just sounds like you all are making fun of the Indians!


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

just a bit of fun banter .. trust me I'm as desi as they come 

Will see you soon at Elegante


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Pam - I'm sorry if you felt I was taking the mickey of Indians...seriously not the case!

I guess the way we've been bought up in the UK is to take the best of both countries and we feel we can take p*ss without causing offence. 

For example, not sure if you've heard of the show called Goodness Gracious Me but it was a big cult hit in the UK and really the first time we could laugh at ourselves as well trying to challenge some of the stereotypes. 

I attach a clip below for you and hope you find it funny...

Ethnic Stereotyping - Reversal - YouTube

Sherry


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Did actually want to add this link but the 1st one is good too

Bhangraman: Earthquake Rescue - Goodness Gracious Me - BBC comedy - YouTube

Sherry x


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol classic

Ohhhh surjeeeeet aaaaa


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Welcome to Dubai & expatforum 

How are you finding it so far?

You have to post 5 times to be able to send private messages so just do another 2 and you'll be set.

Would love to meet up and I'm in Marina too - near the spinneys end, what about you? 

Sherry


----------



## suki_dxb (Dec 18, 2011)

*Brit Asians*

Hi everyone

Any British Asians on here? I Live in JBR, Marina way!

Suki


----------



## Mr Topman (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm moving on the 4th. We can meet up bro


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There was a thread on here not long ago for British Asians but I think it was more the Indian-Subcontinent Asians rather than the Asian Asians (I'm assuming from your name that you're one of the latter!).

There's such a good mixture of nationalities though, no need to stick to one particular concoction


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Doesn't "Asian" include Chinese, Thai, Malays, etc?


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

[Hi Suki,

I'm also in the marina area, recently arrived and trying to find my feet. Let me know if you wanna meet up sometime.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Red_Nosed said:


> Doesn't "Asian" include Chinese, Thai, Malays, etc?


Yeah that's what I meant by 'Asian Asians'. Oriental types. British Asians tend to be the Indian-subcontinent Asians.


----------



## suki_dxb (Dec 18, 2011)

Mr Topman said:


> I'm moving on the 4th. We can meet up bro[/QUOT
> 
> For sure, get in touch when ya get here.


----------



## suki_dxb (Dec 18, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> There was a thread on here not long ago for British Asians but I think it was more the Indian-Subcontinent Asians rather than the Asian Asians (I'm assuming from your name that you're one of the latter!).
> 
> There's such a good mixture of nationalities though, no need to stick to one particular concoction


Hi,

I'm from the UK, so was looking to meet people from back home. I already have many friends from a varied mixture of nationalties out here and I am also pretty well networked.

I just dont know that many Britsh Asians out here.


----------



## suki_dxb (Dec 18, 2011)

Ash DXB said:


> [Hi Suki,
> 
> I'm also in the marina area, recently arrived and trying to find my feet. Let me know if you wanna meet up sometime.


er

Hiya Ash,

For sure, I will be out and about this week as it is festive week so maybe we can catch up. I live in JBR by the Walk.

When did you move out here?

Suki


----------



## suki_dxb (Dec 18, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> Doesn't "Asian" include Chinese, Thai, Malays, etc?


H,

Yes any form of 'ASIAN' but from the UK ol. I know the rest from there own native countries.

Suki


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Suki

Welcome to EF.

I was on a similar quest a couple of months back but didn't have much joy...only know a couple of Dubai Brit Asians so far.

Here's a link to a FB page that I created - if we get many takers may even get round to organising a get together 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/128497203919580/

Sherry


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

@Suki - Sure lets meet up (let me get my 5 points in then I can beginning messaging...). I'm over in the Marina, 10 minute walk if that


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

@5herry,

As wierd as this sounds, & in today's day n age, I'm not on FB! You'll have to keep me posted if you do organise any events though

TIA


----------



## suki_dxb (Dec 18, 2011)

5herry said:


> Hey Suki
> 
> Welcome to EF.
> 
> ...


Hi Sherry

I was actually curious how many are out here. I thought this site will be good tool to start investigating with.

It will be nice to get together for a evening out. Lets see how many peeps get in touch on here. But I'm more then happy to meet just a couple if that's all that there will be.

See YA )


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

S4RAH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've already met a few Brit and 1 Canadian Asian since I've been here 4 weeks ago as I've been on a major quest! I live in Marina too and my hubby would be interested in meeting up with everyone else as well so we should definitely organise a dinner or coffee one evening. I'm a Pakistani Brit, out of curiosity any others who are pakistani here?


Me, me! (Post 4 done, 1 to go)


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

ok, lol (done)


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

S4RAH said:


> Thats great, do one more post so I can inbox you! I'm meeting 2 other Brit Pakistanis tomorrow if you're free and not working? Anyway, you can mail me direct on sarah at visionituk dot com as that will be easier...


Hi, silly me can't figure out how to private message you, but yes 2mrw after 5pm is cool with me so just drop me the time & place and I can see you guys there!


----------



## Mr Topman (Nov 22, 2011)

Pakistani Brit here. Moving to Dubai on 4th jan. looking to engage with professionals. If you guys want to catch up then pm me.


----------



## suki_dxb (Dec 18, 2011)

Ash DXB said:


> @Suki - Sure lets meet up (let me get my 5 points in then I can beginning messaging...). I'm over in the Marina, 10 minute walk if that


Cool, I just messaged you


----------



## suki_dxb (Dec 18, 2011)

S4RAH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've already met a few Brit and 1 Canadian Asian since I've been here 4 weeks ago as I've been on a major quest! I live in Marina too and my hubby would be interested in meeting up with everyone else as well so we should definitely organise a dinner or coffee one evening. I'm a Pakistani Brit, out of curiosity any others who are pakistani here?


Sounds like a great idea. Count me in when you guys have a evening planned!


----------



## Mr Topman (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys! I'm a Pakistani brit living in business bay. If anyone wants to meet up let me know.


----------



## saz16 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi there

I have just moved here a few days ago, I am also a Britsih asian, I live in the JLT/Marina area, did you guys meet up as I would be keen to aswell if anyone fancies it. Haven't met any british asians yet!


----------



## zaneali (Feb 12, 2012)

hi there
im hoping to be in dubai in the next few weeks. will be good to see more british asians around and not fresh asians lol. will keep checking back on here for any organised meets. 

any advice for a newbie to dubz


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

S4RAH said:


> I'm a british asian so would love to meet more of my kind!


Just out of curiosity what exactly is 'your kind'? I'm intrigued to know why people who have posted on here are only interested in meeting british asians, whatever that means! Why after such a short time here would you want to segregate yourselves? There is a whole world of 'people' out there who may not be the same religion, colour or creed as you but you may share lots in common. They too could be 'your kind' could they not? I would feel awfully racist or culturalist if I put a shout out to meet only caucasians! I love the fact I have many friends from many different backgrounds!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Any place for a Canadian Asian ? LOLZ


----------



## saz16 (Feb 6, 2012)

cool, so there's a few around then! Is anyone up for meeting up sometime this week? Let me know if anyone is free? Canadian asian you can def join...the more the merrier!


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

*Question from American Asian*

Hi
I am not British Asian, but American asian, don't think there are many American Asian here. Just want to check if there are any IT guys here. I am thinking of coming there for 1-2 months for Job hunting just after Ramadan. Looking for IT Project Manager/IT Manager roles.Any inputs will be appreciated.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

saz16 said:


> cool, so there's a few around then! Is anyone up for meeting up sometime this week? Let me know if anyone is free? Canadian asian you can def join...the more the merrier!


I'm def free ... Drop a line (or PM) whenever a meeting is decided .......... It's been a few months since others have replied so dunno if they're available now !


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes some of us are still here 

I'm cool with meeting up this week too - let me know what you plan....

S.


----------



## saz16 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all

I've just moved to dubai a week ago, am also a british asian and would love to meet up with any of you. I live in the jlt/marina area. Is anyone interested in meeting up this week?

Sarah


----------



## saz16 (Feb 6, 2012)

Great, I live in the jlt/marina area, I can't seem to private message yet as i'm new to the forum. So far it's me (sarah), sherry and ibkiss (canadian asian). Anyone else want to meet up? Where/when is good for you all? I usually get in at 7pm after work in the week but am also free weekends if you fancy a drink/coffee then? Let me know when is good for you.

Any recommendations please as I am still trying to find my way around!

Will be lovely to meet!


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

How about Friday afternoon in Starbucks in Marina Mall?

BTW - Sarah you need to post 5 times, wait a couple of hours and viola you can PM 

S.


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

5herry said:


> How about Friday afternoon in Starbucks in Marina Mall?
> 
> BTW - Sarah you need to post 5 times, wait a couple of hours and viola you can PM
> 
> S.


Hi Guys, 

Is this a ladies only meet up? If not then you can also count me in 

Thanks


----------



## saz16 (Feb 6, 2012)

Great, Friday it is then!  No it's not just for ladies, you are more than welcome to come too! What time shall we all meet? Can't wait! xx


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

4pm?

Looking forward to meeting you all 

S


----------



## saz16 (Feb 6, 2012)

sounds good, see you all then


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

saz16 said:


> sounds good, see you all then


Friday @ 4, confirmed


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn Brits...

...and what you guys mean by Asian? Southwest Asian? India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, etc.



azahir said:


> Hi
> I am not British Asian, but American asian, don't think there are many American Asian here. Just want to check if there are any IT guys here. I am thinking of coming there for 1-2 months for Job hunting just after Ramadan. Looking for IT Project Manager/IT Manager roles.Any inputs will be appreciated.


IT? Asian? Guys? Dude, you just described most of Dubai (and India)...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do the British Asians speak a different language? Is that why there is a special gathering of British Asians only?

5herry, I suggest you put up a thread for the coffee morning, the way you do always  You'll get some more newbies on who I'm sure will appreciate it very much!


----------



## Mars4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good to see you British Asians in Dubai. I am one too and am moving to Dubai in April. Would like to keep in touch.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Damn Brits...
> 
> ...and what you guys mean by Asian? Southwest Asian? India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, etc.


Love the fact that they guy who calls himself a desi ******* texan is disparing of us Brits  

Brit Asians normally refers to people whose forefathers (-ok parents!) have migrated from the Indian Sub-Continent to good ole blighty 

BTW If we're letting the Canadians in - I guess Americans are ok too lol

Rule Brittannia


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> 5herry, I suggest you put up a thread for the coffee morning, the way you do always  You'll get some more newbies on who I'm sure will appreciate it very much!


Hey Pam

I would but after the low turnout last time - I've decided to let the coffee mornings RIP.

We had 3 (including me!) and actually one was a Brit Asian and the other was an Indian who spoke in an American accent lol

Sx


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think this is an awesome way to connect, wish there was a South African 'Asian' meetup too! Ive heard there are wuite z few if them in Dubai, wonder where they're hiding )


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yikes..Spelling...wuite z few = quite a few


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all

New to the forum and to Dubai (5th day in but who is counting lol). Anyway would love to get to know people, of all nationalities, as well as fellow Brit Asians.

If you are doing a meet up etc count moi in

ttfn


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

5herry said:


> 4pm?
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all
> 
> S


Will make it at 4 pm at Dubai Marina Mall ! 

-----------------------------------------------------
^^^ Why do I smell displeasure in the air ? this is not a dicriminitive group meeting where some are cornering us ... we're just building friendly relationships between peeps of some similar background .


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Will make it at 4 pm at Dubai Marina Mall !
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> ^^^ Why do I smell displeasure in the air ? this is not a dicriminitive group meeting where some are cornering us ... we're just building friendly relationships between peeps of some similar background .


To some this thread is discriminative, if a white british, american, canadian etc dared to arrange a similar meet then they would no doubt be accused of being racist. England is in europe therefore britons are europeans, america and canada are in north america, not asia, no matter what there really is no such thing as a british, american, canadian asian. Yes you may have been born there, lived and brought up there all your life and hold a passport unless one or both of your parents are british, american, canadian then your heritage is asian, therefore this should be open to english speaking asians to make it less discriminative. Earlier a point was raised about a previous arranged coffee morning and it said, there were 3 people, 2 'british asians' and the 3rd an indian lady who spoke with an american accent!! do you not think that 3rd person reading this may feel discriminated against? If your child is born here in dubai then they are not emirate or 'arab'..... They are indian, pakistani or wherever your blood line comes from our do they automatically become british/american/canadian also as you may hold a passport for said country?? No doubt some will say this is racist, far from it my intention is not to be racist or to day dont arrange stuff, perhaps the way its been arranged may upset some folks thats all. Have fun friday


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pink Fairie is correct. Imagine reading a thread that says "White people coffee meet up." I'd probably be the first person to pounce on that. By arranging a meet up only for British Asians or whatever, you are essentially blocking out everyone else from the forum who does not fall under this category. If this is the case, then its best to arrange such meet ups through PM to avoid offending anyone else.

Ibkiss, if you feel cornered then that is just you being paranoid and a whole other issue for you to work on.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

5herry said:


> Love the fact that they guy who calls himself a desi ******* texan is disparing of us Brits
> 
> Brit Asians normally refers to people whose forefathers (-ok parents!) have migrated from the Indian Sub-Continent to good ole blighty
> 
> ...


1. Not a ******* (I don't go to family reunions to pick up women)
2. Well Asia also has countries like China, Vietnam, Russia, and even the Middle East, are these people invited as well?
3. Not going to be able to make it.... out of town on business.



Pink Fairie said:


> To some this thread is discriminative, if a white british, american, canadian etc dared to arrange a similar meet then they would no doubt be accused of being racist. England is in europe therefore britons are europeans, america and canada are in north america, not asia, *no matter what there really is no such thing as a british, american, canadian asian*. *Yes you may have been born there, lived and brought up there all your life and hold a passport unless one or both of your parents are british, american, canadian then your heritage is asian, therefore this should be open to english speaking asians to make it less discriminative.* Earlier a point was raised about a previous arranged coffee morning and it said, there were 3 people, 2 'british asians' and the 3rd an indian lady who spoke with an american accent!! do you not think that 3rd person reading this may feel discriminated against? If your child is born here in dubai then they are not emirate or 'arab'..... They are indian, pakistani or wherever your blood line comes from our do they automatically become british/american/canadian also as you may hold a passport for said country?? No doubt some will say this is racist, far from it my intention is not to be racist or to day dont arrange stuff, perhaps the way its been arranged may upset some folks thats all. Have fun friday


1. Disagree with you there... I think it is our general discriminative minset that makes us want to distinguish someone from someone else, especially in America. For example, one would say that Jeremy Lin is an Chinese American basketball phenom, they have to point out that he is of Asian ancestry. Same goes with African Americans, Indian Americans, Pakistani Americans, etc. People seem to have to differentiate these Americans based on heritage even though they are American (tried and true).

2. Please clarify this point... I am confused as to what you are trying to say. So are you saying that even though you are born in Britain or America, but your folks are Asian, then you are considered Asian? Didn't you just contradict your first point in that you said their is no such thing as British Asian?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

But I do agree that this meet-up seems a bit discriminative...


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm surprised at how passionate people are feeling about this thread when there have been other threads arranging meetups for specific ethnicities previously.....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/22543-latinos-dubai.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/91590-any-argentinians-here.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/88100-dubai-tartan-army.html

Don't really understand why this is regarded as discriminative whilst those weren't 

Anyhow, I'm not on EF to argue, offend anyone or to defend myself. For me the forum is about helping people (as it helps me with my questions!) and make friends. There are various avenues for doing this including TND, Coffee Meetings, Iftar parties etc - all of which I have participated in.

I'm proud to be a British Asian and value both cultures regardless of whether people think such a category / tag exists or not 

S.

P.S Pink Fairie - Not sure how you've computed my saying the 3rd person was an Indian who spoke in American accent as discriminatory - it's a fact and one he agreed with. It's like me calling you sexist as you thought *he *was an *Indian Lady. *


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

I am a young at heart 50+ Asian male. So, if noone is ageist then let me know and I will make it to any meetups in Dubai Mall or on metro route as I have no personal transport.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Pink Fairie is correct. Imagine reading a thread that says "White people coffee meet up." I'd probably be the first person to pounce on that. By arranging a meet up only for British Asians or whatever, you are essentially blocking out everyone else from the forum who does not fall under this category. If this is the case, then its best to arrange such meet ups through PM to avoid offending anyone else.
> 
> Ibkiss, if you feel cornered then that is just you being paranoid and a whole other issue for you to work on.


pamela ,its you who needs to take social lessons & how to pound on w/o knowing facts .You wanna create a mountain out of a mole .I had no intention of being a racist ... it was to make friends of like-minded people & culture ! like in uae ,there are Arab gatherings (majlis) where people of the same cultural backgroung mingle & non Arabs would feel uncomfortable because they arent 'compatible' but no one says them to leave ,instead they are still welcome 

---------------------------------------------------

there's nothing in me which is against (Quote) white people (Unquote) and I dont intend to jeopardize this thread from being shut down .Like Sherry ,I intend to help people & attend various avenues including Iftar parties


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

5herry said:


> I'm surprised at how passionate people are feeling about this thread when there have been other threads arranging meetups for specific ethnicities previously.....
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/22543-latinos-dubai.html
> 
> ...



In this forum and other "similar" forums at least, it is something of a faux-pax if you invite or call out to a category of people that is not based on a single country.

Why ? I am not exactly sure

But somehow someone asking "any Argentinians/Iranians/Russians" will likely not elicit the reaction that someone asking for "any British Asians/Canadian Lebanese/Malaysian Indian" will.

My hunch is that in this case "British Asian" is kind of seen as "disqualifying" two groups of people at the same time: British people of other ethnicities as well as Asians, and there are plenty of both in here


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

5herry said:


> I'm surprised at how passionate people are feeling about this thread when there have been other threads arranging meetups for specific ethnicities previously.....
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/22543-latinos-dubai.html
> 
> ...


Lol. Sherry, I am just messing with ya... I do understand that different ethnic groups want to seek out their own (same experiences, etc.)... also, I wouldn't care if I was invited or not, I would show up... just to call you guys racist.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ibkiss said:


> pamela ,its you who needs to take social lessons & how to pound on w/o knowing facts .*You wanna create a mountain out of a mole* .I had no intention of being a racist ... it was to make friends of like-minded people & culture ! like in uae ,there are Arab gatherings (majlis) where people of the same cultural backgroung mingle & non Arabs would feel uncomfortable because they arent 'compatible' but no one says them to leave ,instead they are still welcome
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> there's nothing in me which is against *(Quote) *white people *(Unquote)* and I dont intend to jeopardize this thread from being shut down .Like Sherry ,I intend to help people & attend various avenues including Iftar parties



1. You cannot make a mountain out of a mole....it is physically and anatomically impossible.
2. While typing something out, you can actually use the quotes ( " ). You do not need to type out the entire word


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> 1. *You cannot make a mountain out of a mole....it is physically and anatomically impossible*.
> 2. While typing something out, you can actually use the quotes ( " ). You do not need to type out the entire word


That's my point ... You tried to achieve something that's not possible .. dont explore fictions


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Now revert back to topic .... :focus:


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> 1. Not a ******* (I don't go to family reunions to pick up women)
> 2. Well Asia also has countries like China, Vietnam, Russia, and even the Middle East, are these people invited as well?
> 3. Not going to be able to make it.... out of town on business.
> 
> ...


No my point is the term 'british (et al) asian' is incorrect as britons are european, americans are american, canadians are canadian etc and I'm no biologist but yes if both your parents are asian then you are asian regardless of where you are born..... No contradiction.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Pink Fairie said:


> No my point is the term 'british (et al) asian' is incorrect as britons are european, americans are american, canadians are canadian etc and I'm no biologist but yes if both your parents are asian then you are asian regardless of where you are born..... No contradiction.


Thats a very BNP esque way of looking at things. I dont know about Brits but an American who is born in the US and grows up there is American regardless of where his parents are from. Same goes for Canadians. Implying that people are American only if they belong to one particular race is ridiculous.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh just let people find people based on color, passport, and ancestors. It is a losing battle, especially in the uae. People are by nature, overall very racist. 

The people with actual hobbies though, tend to have more diverse friends and less concern about color/nationality/ancestoral relevence.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Thats a very BNP esque way of looking at things. I dont know about Brits but an American who is born in the US and grows up there is American regardless of where his parents are from. Same goes for Canadians. Implying that people are American only if they belong to one particular race is ridiculous.


Lol cant say I'm shocked that my comments are being accused of being racist! Bnp ist.....oh please! Lets move on! Im not racist but its my opinion and I was simply making the point that if your parents are born in asia and are of asian origin then surely their offspring are asian no?? if you are yellow, pink, people or green then who cares less? If you read my original post I simply say that all english speaking asians should be included! Think this thread may have outstayed its welcome..... Next!!


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> No my point is the term 'british (et al) asian' is incorrect as britons are european, americans are american, canadians are canadian etc and I'm no biologist but yes if both your parents are asian then you are asian regardless of where you are born..... No contradiction.


Stop digging or you will reach the other xenophobic amalgmum of convicts.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

RoxiRocks said:


> Stop digging or you will reach the other xenophobic amalgmum of convicts.


Really?? Lol


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

RoxiRocks said:


> Stop digging or you will reach the other xenophobic amalgmum of convicts.


Sorry had to stop laughing before replying! I have no fear of anything ma dear, certainly not other people our the like. I've spent my whole life in a 'host' country but would not call myself arab, coz I'm not! Sorry if you think this obvious genetic point is me having any fear of strangers or foreigners lol!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

....


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

RoxiRocks said:


> Stop digging or you will reach the other xenophobic amalgmum of convicts.


Moderators do you think this thread has served its purpose? .... time to close perhaps??


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> Sorry had to stop laughing before replying! I have no fear of anything ma dear, certainly not other people our the like. I've spent my whole life in a 'host' country but would not call myself arab, coz I'm not! Sorry if you think this obvious genetic point is me having any fear of strangers or foreigners lol! By the way, the word you should have used is AMALGAM.....


No problem...thx for correcting. Lazy henglish on my part. 

I am merely following your logic that descendents of convicts have become Australians and yet Asians remain Asians regardless because of the colour.

Anyway, I know you mean no harm.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

.....


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

RoxiRocks said:


> No problem...thx for correcting. Lazy henglish on my part.
> 
> I am merely following your logic that descendents of convicts have become Australians and yet Asians remain Asians regardless because of the colour.
> 
> Anyway, I know you mean no harm.


I did not ever mention colour or convicts within anything I have written Im simply saying its genetics and no matter where your mother gave birth to you your blood is your blood!! You are correct, I didnt mean any harm... i was simply saying that a thread should not segregate - we are all humans so no matter what colour, creed, religion or other so why cant we just all get on without it degenerating into an obvious segregation of people?? I have my own views on stuff, probably due to my own upbringing but hey people are entitled to voice an opinion right... or maybe not!!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Pink Fairie said:


> I did not ever mention colour or convicts within anything I have written Im simply saying its genetics and no matter where your mother gave birth to you your blood is your blood!! :


I see your point, you are probably confused between nationality and ethnicity....

Arab or Chinese is an ethnicity, even if you get a Chinese passport you will remain whatever you are

However being American or Canadian or Australian is not mainly about ethnicity. You were saying "Americans are Americans", yes they are, and any American born person of Asian or Arab ethnicity inspite of their ethnicity are Americans , not just by birth but by habits as well. If we consider Asian Americans as not Americans because their parents were Asian then you might as well start calling other Americans as Irish/German/Italians depending on where their ancestors were from ....


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

People, people people, maybe we all just need to relax

Like it or not we all gravitate to others we feel we have something in common with. It's natural. that doesn't make us closet racists ( atleast i hope not) just that everyone has preferences.

I see the ethos behind this thread as being a chance to meet up with some like minded brits (or any other nationality lest I be accused as being discrimanatory (sic)) who happen to be asian (as in whose parentage is from India/Pakistan/Bangladesh). That's all. 

Anyway hope to meet you all on Friday


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

291111 said:


> I think this is an awesome way to connect, wish there was a South African 'Asian' meetup too! Ive heard there are wuite z few if them in Dubai, wonder where they're hiding )


Hey we have Brits, Canadians & Americans so whats another South African feel free to join us too


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

RoxiRocks said:


> I am a young at heart 50+ Asian male. So, if noone is ageist then let me know and I will make it to any meetups in Dubai Mall or on metro route as I have no personal transport.


Hey Roxirocks - more than welcome to join us...wouldn't want to be termed ageist as well as racist lol

Dubai Marina Mall is near Dubai marina or jlt station - you'll have to look at up as I'm not sure

S.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Lol. Sherry, I am just messing with ya... I do understand that different ethnic groups want to seek out their own (same experiences, etc.)... also, I wouldn't care if I was invited or not, I would show up... just to call you guys racist.


Hey I know u well enough to know you're taking the mickey & trying to 'egg' the debate on lol


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> Moderators do you think this thread has served its purpose? .... time to close perhaps??


Ummm no as we're still trying to arrange our meetup but the thread has sort of been hijacked lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:focus:
I know Sherry had the best intentions while planning this meet up and she's planned previous coffee mornings that were not restricted to age, race, etc. So good on you Sherry for taking this initiative!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Less of the insults and bickering please

:focus:


----------



## saz16 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok for those of you that are free tomorrow, plan is to meet at Starbucks, Marina Mall, 4pm...all welcome! See you there!


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know who "Jojo" is... Maybe the site moderator? ....I LIKE HIM/HER ALOT!!!
I know that this thread is about meeting up, so please accept my apologies as I digress ..just a little bit. I've learnt do much from the EP, it really is a wealth of information!! While everyone's opinions on subject matter count, I've found that some of the 'regular users' are just so insulting and unpleasant with comments, it's just plain sad! I've re-read the opening thread and honestly, it was a simple straightforward call-out for people... How a few people managed to turn it into a racist/convict calling topic, is well and truly beyond my understanding! To reinforce Jojo's words, why can't we ALL just PLAY NICE!... 

Just a thought... Use it... Don't use it... My 2 dirhams worth..,

Have a great weekend all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

291111 said:


> I don't know who "Jojo" is... Maybe the site moderator? ....I LIKE HIM/HER ALOT!!!


I'm a "she" and yes, I'm one of the site moderators  

Jo xxx


----------



## mmmchocolate (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! I've missed all the fun... When does the fight start?

If there's a meet up of humans, I'd love to turn up.. It might piss off some aliens though... But you can't please everyone eh! :focus:


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

mmmchocolate said:


> Wow! I've missed all the fun... When does the fight start?


lol!


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh no you missed all the fun! 

There was a picket line & lots of ppl holding placards shouting slogans!!

Don't worry a few of us braved the crowd & made it through to the safe haven of Starbucks....although we did desperately need coffee to calm our nerves.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

5herry said:


> Oh no you missed all the fun!
> 
> There was a picket line & lots of ppl holding placards shouting slogans!!
> 
> Don't worry a few of us braved the crowd & made it through to the safe haven of Starbucks....although we did desperately need coffee to calm our nerves.


sincerely glad it went well.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

291111 said:


> I don't know who "Jojo" is... Maybe the site moderator? ....I LIKE HIM/HER ALOT!!!
> I know that this thread is about meeting up, so please accept my apologies as I digress ..just a little bit. I've learnt do much from the EP, it really is a wealth of information!! While everyone's opinions on subject matter count, I've found that some of the 'regular users' are just so insulting and unpleasant with comments, it's just plain sad! I've re-read the opening thread and honestly, it was a simple straightforward call-out for people... How a few people managed to turn it into a racist/convict calling topic, is well and truly beyond my understanding! To reinforce Jojo's words, why can't we ALL just PLAY NICE!...
> 
> Just a thought... Use it... Don't use it... My 2 dirhams worth..,
> ...


I 100% agree. Everyone is nice to me, until they find out that I am a Muslim 


WE ALL LOVE JOJO!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

5herry said:


> Oh no you missed all the fun!
> 
> There was a picket line & lots of ppl holding placards shouting slogans!!
> 
> Don't worry a few of us braved the crowd & made it through to the safe haven of Starbucks....although we did desperately need coffee to calm our nerves.


Whoo ... yes it didnt require to combat any opposition force   ......... LOL !


----------



## mmmchocolate (Oct 25, 2011)

picket signs! Sounds like my kinda party.. Gutted I missed it.. Next time fo sho! 

Keep it friendly my lovelies...:clap2:


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

mmmchocolate said:


> picket signs! Sounds like my kinda party.. Gutted I missed it.. Next time fo sho!
> 
> Keep it friendly my lovelies...:clap2:


'the next time' will be soon arriving ! :eyebrows:


----------



## kimae (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't speak british but australian. Can i join your exclusive club?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

@kimae ... yes


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

so the next time gonna be a little grander than 'Starbucks'!!


----------



## sanjjosh1 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Meeting Biritish Asians!*

Hey,

Did anyone try the desi night at Elegante?

Trying to meet up with British Asians myself, currently working in Abu Dhabi but there doesnt seem to be any apne from the UK! Would imagine there are lots in Dubai?

Just read some of the previous posts - Goodness gracious me flashbacks.....classic.

Hopefuly here from you guys soon.

Sanj


----------



## Summer2012 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Hi*

Are you still in UAE?






sanjjosh1 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did anyone try the desi night at Elegante?
> 
> ...


----------



## Spunky Monkey (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey peeps,wondering if this thread is still active???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No not active and will be closed now as we now longer encourage this type of post..


----------

